# 1993 Eurovan Ribbed Belt Removal



## astronuts (Sep 12, 2010)

I am trying to replace the alternator on my 1993 eurovan (5 cylinder 2.5 liter AAF engine). I need to loosen the ribbed belt, which calls for special tool 3299 to lever the belt tensioner. Has anyone done this without having the special tool? If so, please post how you did this. The cheapest I have found the tool online is still over $50. Thanks very much, Eric.


----------



## dhesq (Sep 16, 2013)

Giant ****ing pliers.


----------



## N41EF (May 21, 2005)

I replaced mine in the parking lot of a parts store. Used a large crescent wrench. Make sure the belt is seated on all of the grooved pullys.


----------

